# Getting Puppy to go into xpen on command



## MylilangelBella (Apr 20, 2012)

Bella is doing pretty well with most of the commands given since we received her 2 weeks ago. One issue I am having is when we let her out of the xpen for training and play she does not want to go back inside. She is not motivated by food, only belly rubs. When ever we try to get her to go inside, she starts barking and running around in circles. Any assistance or advise would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I always used teeny tiny pieces of cooked hot dogs - surely she will be motivated by that!


----------



## MylilangelBella (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion gelbergirl. I will try that.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Cheese is the magic treat in my house.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

I feed Rango his dinner in his X pen so he flies in there. Not always but most of the time and I always give a treat for going in.


----------

